# Alternanthera leaf spots/holes



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

My Crypts were developing lots of little holes in their leaves, which I fixed by starting to add a little fertilizer. Now, however, the Althernanthera in the background and the Petite Anubias have started developing white spots and holes on some of their leaves and I'm at a loss as to why. That's not a symptom I've read about in Aquatic plant troubles before. Anybody here have an idea what's going on?

(The Crypts, Bucephalandra, Hornwort, and Dwarf Hairgrass are doing fine. So are the Shrimp inhabitants.)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What else is in the tank? my plants get holes in the leaves when the plecoes eat the algae off them.


----------



## Bearcat (Apr 29, 2021)

emc7 said:


> What else is in the tank? my plants get holes in the leaves when the plecoes eat the algae off them.


Likely your Pleco. I had a Place in a heavily planted aquarium and it ate every plant before I realized it. He ha also grown so large I took him back to the store. They'll eat most anything.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

The only animals in the tank are a colony of shrimps, pond snails, 2 nerites, and an assassin snail. There are also a population of some kind of tiny creatures I can't identify, but that look like Poppy seeds, only they are about half the size. There used to be a betta but I returned her to the store.


----------

